# consigli per l'ottimizzazione

## luca120

ciao a tutti dopo volevo sapere come potevo ottimizare il mio eeepc 1005pe dell'asus io adesso mi posto il make.conf e le sue periferiche  :Smile: 

questo è il make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@GPL-COMPATIBLE @OSI-APPROVED @EULA atheros-hal BitstreamVera"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-qt4 -kde x dbus gtk gnome cvs subversion nsplugin networkmanager extensions hal mmx sqlite gnutls sse sse2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.ds.karen.hj.se/gentoo/ http://ftp.ds.karen.hj.se/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ing.umu.se/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ing.umu.se/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mdfnet.se/gentoo http://mirror.mdfnet.se/mirror/gentoo"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

periferiche 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Pineview DMI Bridge

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Tigerpoint LPC Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
```

struttura del pc  non so se serve la metto per sicurezza ricordo che è un 64bit con la cpu intel atom n450

```
Marca     

Asus 

Modello    

Eee PC 1005PE-BLU003S 

Tipo di PC    Netbook 

Processore    

Tipo di processore    Intel Atom

Modello del processore    Intel Atom N450 / 1.66 GHz 

Velocità del processore [Ghz]    1.66 Ghz

Tipo chipset    Intel NM10 Express 

Sistema Operativo    Microsoft Windows 7 Starter

Memoria

Memoria RAM    

Fattore di forma    SO-DIMM 200 pin

Tecnologia RAM    DDR2 SDRAM - 667 MHz

Specifiche di memoria    PC2-5300 

RAM installata [MB]    1024 MB

RAM massima [MB]    2048 MB

Configurazione    1 x 1 GB

Tipo Hard Disk    Portatile

Hard Disk [GB]    250 GB

Lettore di memory card    si 

Tipo di lettore    3 in 1

Schede Flash Memory supportate    Scheda di memoria SD, MultiMediaCard, scheda di memoria SDHC

Memoria ottica

Tipo memoria ottica    Nessuno 

Video

Processore Grafico    Intel GMA 3150 Dynamic Video Memory Technology 4.0 

Audio

Casse integrate    si

Uscita audio    Scheda audio

Ingresso audio    Microfono

Standard di conformità    High Definition Audio

Schermo

Lunghezza diagonale [Pollici]    10.1 Pollici

Tipo schermo    TFT

Caratteristiche    LED retroilluminato

Risoluzione max    1024 x 600 

Widescreen    si

Software

Sistema operativo    Microsoft Windows 7 Starter 

Dispositivi di input

Tipo    Tastiera, touchpad

Caratteristiche    Tecnologia multi-touch

Aspetto

Dimensioni [mm]    262x37x178 mm

Peso [kg]    1.27 kg

Colore    Blu

Storage controller

Tipo    Serial ATA

Interfaccia Serial ATA    Serial ATA-150

Espansione/connettività

Scheda Rete Ethernet Integrata    si

WiFi Integrato    802.11n, 802.11b, 802.11g

Numero Porte USB 2.0    3

VGA out    si

Audio/Video out    si

Lettore MemoryCard    Secure Digital, Multimedia Card, scheda di memoria SDHC

Slot di espansione    1 ( 0 ) x memoria - SO DIMM 200 pin

Networking

Data Link Protocol    Ethernet, Fast Ethernet, IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g, IEEE 802.11n

Dispositivo di rete    Scheda di rete

Wireless LAN supportata    si

Standard di conformità    IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g, IEEE 802.11n
```

grazie ancora per tutti gli aiuti:)

----------

## cloc3

mortacci! adesso gli eeepc vanno a 64bit ?

io toglierei quel tilde dalle ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.

infatti hai chiesto suggerimenti per ottimizzare, non per destabilizzare.

lo strumento corretto per gestire i pacchetti non stabilizzati è la cartella /etc/portage.

nelle CFLAGS non hai specificato il -march .

non so quale sia attulamente l'impostazione di default, ma io lo aggiungerei esplicitamente in ogni caso.

se compili direttamente su eeepc è consigliabile il -march=native. altrimenti metti un'identificazione specifica.

----------

## luca120

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> mortacci! adesso gli eeepc vanno a 64bit ?
> 
> io toglierei quel tilde dalle ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.
> 
> infatti hai chiesto suggerimenti per ottimizzare, non per destabilizzare.
> ...

 

si adesso li fanno a 64bit  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  ma invece di native non posso mettere -march=core2 o non cambia?

----------

## cloc3

 *luca120 wrote:*   

>  -march=core2 o non cambia?

 

dovrebbe essere equivalente.

se scrivi native, gcc legge /proc/cpuinfo e poi ottimizza, se scrivi core2 segue delle impostazioni proprie e specifiche per i core2.

immagino che le differenze siano minimali. fa un gran differenza, invece, se stai compilando per un core2 su una architettura diversa (tipo un amd64).

p.s.: man ggc.

----------

## xdarma

Condivido quanto scritto da cloc3 e aggiungo:

 *Quote:*   

> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

 

IMO, con "solo" 1Gb di ram anche a 32 bit dovresti andar bene.

Aggiungerei le seguenti: USE="X acpi alsa multilib"

Multilib nel caso tu prosegua con l'installazione a 64bit.

Magari ti può interessare questo: Gentoo installata su EeePC!

----------

## ciro64

Darei anche una sbirciata a

```

$ grep sse /proc/cpuinfo
```

in modo da aggiungere evntualmente nelle USE, qualora vi fossero il supporto per sse3 ssse3 e (non so dove arriva questo atom  anche sse4 ?  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## ago

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Darei anche una sbirciata a
> 
> ```
> 
> $ grep sse /proc/cpuinfo
> ...

 

direi di no, URL

----------

## luca120

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *ciro64 wrote:*   Darei anche una sbirciata a
> 
> ```
> 
> $ grep sse /proc/cpuinfo
> ...

 

RI-ciao a tutti scusate se rispondo solo ora dopo mm mesi? beh comunque non potevo  :Sad:  mi ispiace davvero adesso che ho tempo mi posso ridedicare alla mia gentoo  :Smile:  intanto posto il cpuinfo 

```
grep sse /proc/cpuinfo

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm movbe lahf_lm

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm movbe lahf_lm

```

volevo chidervi una cosa io quando ho installato gentoo ho usato genkernel, volevo sapere per alleggerire e il kernel e metterlo ah hoc per l'asus 1005pe!!. Se posto il .config si puo fare qualcosa?mi potreste aiutare? (ondevitare casini)  :Smile:  grazie di tutto e scusate per l'assenza e la risposta in stra-ritarto  :Smile: 

----------

## luca120

bump

----------

## k01

non è proprio il tuo stesso modello ma potrebbe ugualmente andarti bene: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-855159.html

----------

## dursino

Siamo sulla stessa barca.

A che livello sei arrivato di configurazione?

Io per ora ho: provato quel .config che ti ha linkato extremer, poi ho configurato hald per il touchpad (mi manca il doppio clic) ma lo scrool ora va.

Adesso sto provando eee-control ma con l'esami vicini non ho troppo tempo per smanettare da solo quindi andrò a rilento.

,purtroppo.

Che DE hai messo su?

----------

## luca120

 *dursino wrote:*   

> Siamo sulla stessa barca.
> 
> A che livello sei arrivato di configurazione?
> 
> Io per ora ho: provato quel .config che ti ha linkato extremer, poi ho configurato hald per il touchpad (mi manca il doppio clic) ma lo scrool ora va.
> ...

 

dici a me? anche io purtroppo sono incasinato con gli esami/parziali comunque se ti rferivi a me ho un gnome-ligth multilib adesso vado a vedere il .config che mi ha linkato The Extremer e incomincio a smanettarci su da domanni  :Smile:  :Smile:  mmm ma da quello che leggo basta mettere il file .config nella cartella linux/kernerl che si sta usando e dare un make && make modules_install?

mmmm altra domanda forse da primcipiante di gentoo  :Smile:  quel kernel li è per un 32 bit il mio eeepc è da 64bit non penso vada bene o sbaglio? perchè gia vedendo le prime righe cambia

```
# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"
```

intanto vi posto il mio ricordando che è stato compilato con genkernel

 ecco qua

----------

## dursino

Si dico a te, comunque non avevo fatto caso che il tuo netbook è a 64 bits, quel .config è relativo al kernel 2.6.36 ,che potresti scaricare da kernel.org ma devi sicuramente modificare qualcosa altrimenti ti perdi 32 fili e non è il caso!

Potresti cercare le voci riguardanti opzioni sui 64 bit aiutandoti con google ,o magari cercandoti un .config per il tuo specifico modello da poter poi variare a tuo piacimento.

Il .config di genkernel è ridondante in maniera spaventosa per il tuo netbook, ti consiglio comunque di dare un occhiata qui:http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/  è un link interessante segnalatomi da Cloc3

----------

## luca120

 *dursino wrote:*   

> Si dico a te, comunque non avevo fatto caso che il tuo netbook è a 64 bits, quel .config è relativo al kernel 2.6.36 ,che potresti scaricare da kernel.org ma devi sicuramente modificare qualcosa altrimenti ti perdi 32 fili e non è il caso!
> 
> Potresti cercare le voci riguardanti opzioni sui 64 bit aiutandoti con google ,o magari cercandoti un .config per il tuo specifico modello da poter poi variare a tuo piacimento.
> 
> Il .config di genkernel è ridondante in maniera spaventosa per il tuo netbook, ti consiglio comunque di dare un occhiata qui:http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/  è un link interessante segnalatomi da Cloc3

 

infatti ho voluto specificare che il mio eeepc è un 64bit prima di procedere! ho guardaot il link grazie  :Smile:  ho cercato in giro ma nessuno ha postato un suo .config per un eeepc a 64bits voi non riuscite ad aiutarmi?

p.s ho avuto un idea  :Smile:  se scarico il kernel e nel lo uso come test? senza renderlo definitivo si puo? mmm per farmi capire meglio, con il kernel funzionante compilo il kernel test e quando lo voglio provare riavvio il pc selezionando il kernel test per verificare se funziona

mi rispondo da solo ho finito tutto compilato il nuovo kernel 2.6.36.1 (per netbook a 64bit) e si chiama 2.6.36.1netnook vi posto il mio .config almeno chi anche come me vuole un kernel con prestazioni sper un eeepc sarà contento  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

eccolo a voi

RICORDO QUESTO KERNEL È STATO CONFIGURATO PER UN EEEPC(ASUS 1005PE 64BITS)

.CONFIG

non mi assumo alcuna responsabilita a riguardo!!!

p.s. a me funziona benissimo

----------

## luca120

per non aprire un altro post volevo chiedervi una cosa io prima avevo archlinux e avevo installato quick-init cercando in internet, ho trovato che in gentoo non c'è ne bisogno e basta cambiare  RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no" a RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes" ma se devo essere sincero non è cambiato nulla rispetto a prima!!! come posso velocizzarlo nel boot? io ho questo al boot!!!

```
sudo rc-update show

               acpid |      default                  

           alsasound |                               

           bluetooth |                               

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

          consolekit |                               

         crypto-loop |                               

               cupsd |                               

                dbus |      default                  

       device-mapper |                               

              dhcdbd |      default                  

               dhcpd |                               

            dhcrelay |                               

             dmcrypt |                               

            dmeventd |                               

              esound |                               

          git-daemon |                               

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

                 lvm |                               

      lvm-monitoring |                               

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |                               

              net.lo |                               

            netmount |      default                  

      NetworkManager |      default                  

                nscd |                               

             numlock |                               

             pciparm |                               

             pwcheck |                               

           pydoc-2.6 |                               

           pydoc-3.1 |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

           saslauthd |                               

                sshd |                               

            svnserve |                               

           syslog-ng |      default                  

                udev |                               

    udev-dev-tarball |                               

          udev-mount |                               

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default                  

           xdm-setup |        

```

----------

## devilheart

Non so quanto indicato sia unsare -pipe con solo un 1 GiB di ram

----------

## luca120

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> Non so quanto indicato sia unsare -pipe con solo un 1 GiB di ram

 

perche?

----------

